# Neues Notebook für Office, Surfen, Filme: Welcher Prozessor B960 oder i3-2328M



## Kreon (25. Mai 2013)

*Neues Notebook für Office, Surfen, Filme: Welcher Prozessor B960 oder i3-2328M*

Ich suche gerade nach einem neuen Notebook für Office, Surfen, Filme mit folgenden Eigenschaften:

Preis: ca. 400 Euro
Größe: bis 15 Zoll
HDD: mind. 250 GB
Display: Matt
Gewicht: bis 3kg
Akku: >4h

Dabei bin ich auf diese beiden Modelle gestoßen:
*Fujitsu LIFEBOOK A512 *

mit B960 Prozessor für 390 Euro und 
*Fujitsu LIFEBOOK AH532 *

mit i3-2328M Prozessor für 450 Euro.

Lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 60 Euro für den bessern Prozessor?
Habt ihr sonst noch Vorschläge für ein gutes Officenotebook mit den oben genannten Anforderungen?


----------



## RichardLancelot (26. Mai 2013)

Ich würde schon sagen das sich der Aufpreis lohnt. Die beiden Prozzis takten zwar gleich, der i3 gewinnt im Direktvergleich allerdings durch HyperThreading, also 2 Threads pro Kern, und 15 PCIe-Lanes mehr. Wenn dich Virtualisierung interessiert solltest du ebenfalls den i3 entscheiden [VT-x & VT-d].

Solltest du dich heute schon entscheiden -> ASUS F55C-SX048H 15.6" Einsteiger Notebook [Core i3,4GB RAM,500GB HDD,WIN8] bei notebooksbilliger.de
Quasi der Mix aus beidem


----------



## Kreon (26. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Das Angebot habe ich schon gesehen. 
Leider kein mattes Display, 2 USB Anschlüsse, kleinere HDD, kein Bluetooth, 100g schwerer, der Akku soll 1h kürzer halten und es liegt kein Datenträger für das OS bei wie beim Lifebook AH532.
Hier der Vergleich


----------



## RichardLancelot (26. Mai 2013)

Ahja, das du so im Detail auf die Ausstattung geschaut hast ist mir anhand deiner Anforderungsbeschreibung nicht aufgefallen 
Ich vermute übrigens, dass diese 'Recovery-CD' auch nur dem Rückspielen eines Images dient. Unter 800€ gibt's heute ja eigentlich nirgendwo mehr ne richtige 'Windows-DVD' dazu.
Ansonsten ist das Livebook schon n' ordentliches Gerät.


----------



## Kreon (26. Mai 2013)

Wie funktioniert das denn, wenn keine DVD beiliegt? Dann ist das Image auf ner versteckten Partition. 
Wie kann man von dort das OS wiederherstellten? Was passiert, wenn die HDD den Geist aufgibt?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2013)

Du kannst Dir idR auch ne DVD/CD brennen selbst für ne neue HDD, und auch wenn du keine CD mehr hast: einfach eine normale Vollversions-CD/DVD von jemandem ausleihen, die funktioniert auch, musst halt nur Deinen Produktkey verwenden - der steht meist unter dem Notebook.


----------



## Kreon (26. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du kannst Dir idR auch ne DVD/CD brennen selbst für ne neue HDD


 
Wie mache ich das?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Wie mache ich das?



Das steht beim Notebook mit dabei in der Anleitung oder einem Beiblatt, da gibt eine Software auf dem Notebook vorinstaliert, manchmal auch eine Art BIOS-Menü vor dem Windowsstart - WENN das geht. Eine Art Receovery kann man an sich immer brennen, eine richtige Installations-CD aber nicht immer.


----------



## Kreon (27. Mai 2013)

Wo liegt denn genau der Unterschied zw. Recovery und Installations DVD?
Da ich für meinen Desktoprechner jetzt eh schon ne Windows 8 DVD geordert habe, wäre ich wohl nicht mehr auf ne Recovery/Installations DVD beim Notebook angewiesen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2013)

Dann brauchst Du den Unterschied ja auch nicht zu wissen, da Du ja die DVD für den Rechner einfach nutzen kannst  

ne Installations-DVD würde halt Windows "nackt" neu installieren, auch auf ner neuen HDD. Recovery würde je nach Einzelfall nur dann gehen, wenn auf der HDD noch gewisse Daten vorhanden sind, oder es wäre eine Art Backup von dem Windows. wie es bei Auslieferung ist. Ob letzteres dann auch bei ner neuen HDD ginge, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Kreon (27. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dann brauchst Du den Unterschied ja auch nicht zu wissen,


 Werd mal nicht frech 

Wie immer, vielen Dank für die kompetente Antworten.


----------

